# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  σκαθακια η λουγγαρα

## Ηλιας Σαββαϊδης

εχο βαλει σε μεγαλει κλουβα ζευγαρι σκαθακια θα ζευγαροσουν?το θιλικο φουσκονι και κλινι τα ματια του διλ. δεν εινε καλα με λιγα λογια θα ζευγαροσι ετσι οπος εινε?τι μπορο να κανο?δεκτι καθε απαντισι.

----------


## michael

το θεμα σου θα τεριαζε καλυτερα στα ιθαγενη αγριοπουλια οχι στα παραδειδια!!ολα αυτα τα ιθαγενη που εχεις τα εχεις πιασει εσυ??  :sad:

----------


## Antigoni87

Φίλε Ηλία, επειδή το φόρουμ (και τα περισσότερα μέλη υποθέτω) διαφωνεί με την αιχμαλωσία ιθαγενών, δε μας έχεις πει πώς απέκτησες τα πουλάκια σου! Επειδή κάποιοι είναι ιδεολογικά αντίθετοι με την πρακτική της αιχμαλωσίας, καλό θα ήταν να μας δείξεις τα ιθαγενή σου με τα δαχτυλίδια τους. Σου το είχε επισημάνει σε προηγούμενο θέμα η admin μας νομίζω  ::  

Πάνω στο θέμα, χωρίς να ξέρω από ιθαγενή, γιατί να βάλεις ένα άρρωστο πουλάκι να ζευγαρώσει; Εκτός του ότι μάλλον δε θα τα καταφέρει, επιπλέον ταλαιπωρείται. Υποψιάζεσαι τι μπορεί να έχει; Δε μας λες τη διατροφή του, πόσο καιρό φαίνεται άρρωστο, ηλικία... Καλύτερα πρώτα να φροντίσεις να μάθεις τι έχει και να γίνει καλά, και έπειτα αναπαραγωγές.

Ας πουν και άλλα μέλη τη γνώμη τους, αλλά επιμένω ότι με φωτογραφίες πολλοί θα νιώσουν πιο άνετα να απαντήσουν.

----------


## PAIANAS

Ηλία διευκρίνησε πως προέκυψε η εκτροφή σου(σ'αυτά που κατέχεις υπάρχουν είδη που δύσκολα αναπαράγονται ),γιατί στους περισσότερους το μυαλό πηγαίνει στα πιασμένα .
*Ίσως και το θέμα μπήκε στα ''παραδείσια'' για να μην περάσει από έγκριση .. 

Το φόρουμ έχει κανόνες που με την εγγραφή του κάποιος οφείλει να τους γνωρίζει και να τους σέβεται .  

Όσο για την ερώτηση σου,πρώτα  απομονώνεις το άρρωστο πουλάκι σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί και το παρακολουθείς ,όπως προείπε και η Αντιγόνη κι ύστερα πρέπει να σε απασχολήσει το πως θα ζευγαρώσει .

----------


## jk21

Ηλια γνωριζοντας απο την αρχη που γραφτηκες εδω την δυσκολια σου να ανεβασεις μηνυματα υποθετω κατα λαθος το ανεβασες στα παραδεισια.ο σωστος χωρος ειναι εδω
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewforum.php?f=72

οπου μπορεις να διαβασεις και τους κανονες που διεπουν την δημοσιευση θεματων για ιθαγενη.οπως σου ειπαν τα παιδια το φορουμ στηριζει την επιστροφη στη φυση καθε ιθαγενους μη γεννημενου στην αιχμαλωσια.ειτε τα πουλακια ειναι με δαχτυλιδι (οποτε το θεμα μεταφερεται και συνεχιζει στο σωστο χωρο),ειτε  δεν ειναι και τα πουλια ειναι πιασμενα απο αλλους και αγορασμενα απο σενα ή κατευθειαν πιασμενα απο σενα(οποτε υποθετω θα κλεισει)  ,εδω ,στην παρεα μας και μεσα απο τις υπαρχουσες δημοσιευσεις θεματων για ιθαγενη ευχομαι να διαλεξεις τον σωστο δρομο για επιστροφη των αγριων ιθαγενων στη φυση και την εναντιωση σου σε καθε πρακτικη αρπαγης  τους απο εκει.αν τα λατρευεις και θελεις να ασχοληθεις ειδικα με αυτα επελεξε πουλακια γεννημενεα σε κλουβι (αν αυτα δεν ειναι σε κλουβι αλλα πιασμενα) .

οποια επιλογη και αν κανεις το φορουμ ειναι ανοικτο σε ολους οσους δημοσιευουν κατω απο καποιους κανονες! 

για το πουλακι δε σου ανεφερα γιατι ειναι ξεκαθαρο οπως σου ειπαν ολοι οτι αρρωστο πουλι δεν ζευγαρωνει.ειτε ειναι γεννημενο σε κλουβι ,ειτε στη φυση .πρεπει να το ξεχωρισεις να μην κολλησει και το αλλο.αν το πουλακι ειναι εκτροφης (εχει δαχτυλιδι) θα μπορεσουμε να σε βοηθησουμε (αφου το ποστ δεν θα κλεισει) με τις ερασιτεχνικες γνωσεις μας σε ασθενειες.σε καθε περιπτωση ο πτηνιατρος ειναι η καλυτερη λυση

----------


## Niva2gr

Ηλία, θα σε παρακαλούσα να μας πεις πρώτα πώς απέκτησες αυτά τα πουλιά και να δημοσιεύσεις και φωτογραφίες τους όπου φαίνεται το δαχτυλίδι τους.

----------


## Ηλιας Σαββαϊδης

πεδια το πουλι το πιρα απο πετ σοπ και μου ειπαν οτι εινε βγαλμενο σε κλουβι και εχει δαχτιλιδι ολα τα ιθαγενι που εχο τα αγορασα και μου ειπαν οτι εινε απο κλουβι.το πουλακι το εβαλα απο απριλιο για ζευγαρομα αλλα μετα απο λιγο αλαξα αρσενικο γιατι δεν μου φανικε οτι τεριαζουν αλλα με αυτο που του αβαλα τεριαζουν σινεχια διπλα διπλα εινε και δεν μαλονουν,αφου ομος τα εβαλα μαζι αροστισε το πουλακι.να σας πο και κατι αλλο ολα τα ιθαγενι εχουν δαχτιλιδι αλλα δεν ξερο πολλα απο υπολογιστες και δεν ξερο να ανεβαζο φοτο συντομα θα μαθο και θα τα διτε!

----------


## PAIANAS

Ηλία το δαχτυλίδι που φοράνε τα πουλιά είναι κλειστού τύπου ??
..Αν ναι γράψε μου(σε pm) ποιό pet shop είναι αυτό που έχει τόσα αρχέγονα δαχτυλιδωμένα αγριοπούλια ,ώστε να πάω κι εγώ να αγοράσω..

----------


## jk21

κατω απο εκει που λεει  ΠΡΟΕΠΙΣΚΟΠΗΣΗ  ΥΠΟΒΟΛΗστην παρουσα οθονη κατω απο το χωρο απαντησης λεει


Εάν θέλετε να φορτώσετε ένα ή περισσότερα συνημμένα, προσθέστε τις λεπτομέρειες παρακάτω.

Όνομα αρχείου:      [                          ]   Αναζητηση...


πατας αναζητηση και επιλεγεις αρχειο απο τον υπολογιστη σου στο πλαισιο πουδινεται και ειναι ιδιο για καθε αναζητηση αρχειου που κανεις για διαφορες εφαρμογες στο pc σου .επιλεγεις την θεση που το εχεις αποθηκευσει  το ανεβαζεις 
και μετα  πατας πιο κατω στην παρουσα σελιδα εκει που λεει

  Προσθηκη αρχειου

----------


## Ηλιας Σαββαϊδης

πεδια το σκαθακι που ηταν αροστο το εβαλα μονο του οποσ μου ειχε πι η αντιγονι και ροτισα εναν που ξερο απο πετ σοπ και μου εδοσε μια σκονι που τι βαζουμε στο νερο.δεν εχει ονομα αλλα πανο γραφει καλιομικινι 5% και πιο κατο λει οτι περιεχει ερυθρομικινι.μου ειπε οτι ειχε αναπνευσικο προβλιμα,παλι μπορουσε να ζευγαροσι δεν υπιρχε προβλιμα αλλα καλα ηταν να γινι καλα για να μιν εχει στεναχορια,τελικα εγινε καλα το εβαλα παλι για ζευγαρομα και αρχισαν να ταϊζονται συνεχια ταϊζονται και σιμερα αβαλα και φολια μα νιμα.αντε να δουμε τι θα γινι!

----------


## Ηλιας Σαββαϊδης

νικο δεν ξερο τι θα πι δαχτιλιδι κλιστου τιπου,οσο για το αν μου λενε αλιθια δεν ξερο,παντος εινε ηρεμα γιατι οταν πιγενο κοντα τους καθονται και δεν τρομαζουν,οχι οτι δεν τρομαζουν πολι οπος τα καναρινια καπος.το μαγαζι λεγετε κατικιδια.

----------


## Niva2gr

Ηλία, οι κανόνες του φόρουμ σχετικά με τα ιθαγενή πιστεύω οτι είναι ξεκάθαροι. Πρέπει να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες απο τα δαχτυλίδια των πουλιών σου, αλλιώς θα αναγκαστώ να κλειδώσω το θέμα.

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Ηλια ολα αυτα τα ιθαγενη πουλακια που γραφεις πως εχεις ως κατοικιδια, θα νιωθουν στεναχωρια εαν ειναι γεννημενα στην φυση και τωρα ειναι αναγκασμενα να ζουν στην φυλακη.
Εαν δεν ειναι εκτροφης δηλαδη.
Να ξερεις πως αγοραζοντας ενα ηδη πιασμενο δεν απαλλασεσαι των ευθυνων αλλα γινεσαι παρανομος τοσο νομικα οσο και ηθικα ως κλεπτοποδοχος αλλα και ως κατοχος παρανομως αιχμαλωτισμενων αγριων πουλιων.
Καταλαβαινεις λοιπον πως εαν δεν αποδειξεις την εκτροφη τους δεν μπορει να σου δωθει καμια πληροφορια.
Και αν τα πουλακια ειναι πιασμενα μην ανησυχεις.
Υπαρχει λυση και για αυτο αρκει να υπαρχει καλη διαθεση   ::

----------


## Ηλιας Σαββαϊδης

ΠΕΔΙΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΑΓΡΙΑ ΠΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΦΥΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΦΥΣΑ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ.ΤΟΡΑ ΘΑ ΕΧΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ Ο ΘΕΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕΙ ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ ΒΓΑΛΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΚΛΟΥΒΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΟΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΟ ΦΟΤΟ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΙ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΚΑΦΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΟ ΦΛΑΣΑΚΙ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΟΜΟΣ ΛΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΔΙΤΕ.ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΔΑΧΤΙΛΙΔΙ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟΥ ΤΙΠΟΥ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΕ ΑΥΤΟ? ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΟ ΝΑ ΜΙΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΟ ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΛΟΥΒΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΨΟΥΝ!

----------


## vagelis76

Αν και το όλο θέμα με είχε προβληματίσει,το ανακινώ γιατί έχουν γραφτεί σημαντικά πράγματα όσων αφορά τα ιθαγενή πουλιά και τα δαχτυλίδια.
Συμπληρώνω λοιπόν συζητήσεις για τα δακτυλίδια και τι πρέπει να προσέχουν όσοι έχουν στη κατοχή τους Ιθαγενή πουλιά εκτροφής.

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=78&t=3010
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtop...3&p=3976#p3976
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=594

Ένας που δε μπορεί να να "αποφύγει" να πάρει ένα Ιθαγενή πουλί εκτροφής θα πρέπει λοιπόν να δώσει μεγάλη προσοχή στις διαμέτρους των δαχτυλιδιών,για να μη βρεθεί στα χέρια του ένα πουλί άγριο πιασμένο από τη φύση.

----------


## PAIANAS

Και όχι μόνο ...δεν αγοράζουμε ιθαγενή αν δεν είμαστε γνώστες η δεν συμβουλευτούμε κάποιον που εμπιστευόμαστε και ξέρει αυτόν τον τομέα ..
Κυκλοφορούν στην πιάτσα καρδερίνες με δαχτυλίδι κλειστού τύπου ,που προέρχονται από φωλιές με μικρά που αφαιρούνται από τη φύση .Ο ''πονηρός'' αφαιρεί τη φωλιά με τα μικρά και αφού τα δαχτυλιδώσει , τα παρουσιάζει σαν εκτροφής ..
Αυτά όμως τα πουλιά δεν κάνουν για εκτροφή ,γιατί παραμένουν άγρια και το πιθανότερο είναι να πεθάνουν σε πολύ λίγο διάστημα είτε από στρές ,είτε από κοκκίδια ,είτε από εντερικά ..και στο διάστημα όμως  που θα τα έχουμε, χτυπιούνται στα κάγγελα θέλοντας να ελευθερωθούν ..
Προσοχή λοιπόν στους αετονύχηδες ,που πλουτίζουν σε βάρος μας και προκαλούν -χωρίς αιδώ - ανεπανόρθωτη ζημιά στην πανίδα της χώρας μας ..

----------

